# How does one justify not hunting?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear about people that don't hunt and it simply doesn't interest them. I just can't see how this happens. Two weekends ago I was smack dab in the middle of a herd of 40 talking and screaming elk. I was a reck. I was having trouble breathing, and shacking like a shive. If there was a drug that could give me this kind of feeling, I would be the biggest junky you've ever seen. I know alot of non-hunters like opera, I've been to an opera once. It never even came close to giving me a buzz. 8)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Fixed blade we must have been on the same hill. The bulls were screaming there were cows everywhere. I was shaking like a leaf. My palms were sweaty, I was breathing like I'd just run a mile uphill, and they just wouldn't stop it was pure bliss. I'm with you on being a junky for that type of action.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> I'm with you on being a junky for that type of action.


+1.... Can't EVER get enough of that. 8)


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

"How can one justify not hunting?" ...... Can't be done, at least by the burliest and most manly of men. I choose to hunt and fish and camp to get close to nature, closer to my Creator, and also closer to family and friends. If that alone isn't reason enough then sign me up for a few plays and opera's and I'll turn in my camo for a Tux and bowtie. OH OH OH Banana Time!!! *()* *()*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What I know, is that I get this feeling in my gut every time even think about hunting. I don't think it's anything that can be explained appropriately, so people will really understand. The more memories I make hunting and being in the outdoors, the more frequently these belly troubles come up. Come to think of it, I think it is an addiction. Hold on, I think I need to go outside and lick a tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I feel better.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont like the taste of big game so hunting (killing) them would not be right for me. what i kill i eat i hate waste. that doesn't mean however that i dont like being in nature and hearing stuff like that i just dont shoot.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Years ago I was with my dad and younger brothers on the pahvant getting ready to hunt deer. It was the night before the hunt and we all went to bed at about 10:00 after a great meal and some campfire stories, none f which included 1 eyed deer, luggable loo's, or Killer rabid sheep dogs. 

Just before dawn I woke up and got ready to go, after waiting for awhile a started to wake up everyone else, afraid that we would miss first light. After awhile dad piped up and told me "Go back to bed, it's 12:30". That's what hunting does to me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have never been hunting before, but I think it would be fun. no one in my family hunts...my wife's family on the other hand...all hunt, which is nice, so maybe I will be able to start hunting soon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Never been hunting!!?? I'd be happy to take you.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

> Just before dawn I woke up and got ready to go, after waiting for awhile a started to wake up everyone else, afraid that we would miss first light. After awhile dad piped up and told me "Go back to bed, it's 12:30". That's what hunting does to me.


That stills happens to me every year. I am so excited the night before, that I wake up way too early and that annoys others who hunt with me. So I just get up before them and hike up the mountian, and wait for them to push them too me! 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My hunt starts this Wednesday and of course I can't sleep. This is the beginning of my year and at the same time, the end of my year (when the last hunt has ended). I can't hardly control myself and my wife just shakes her head. My stories about past hunts just pop out of nowhere, again she shakes her head. When the hunt is over and I'm back from the mountain, I have to tell her the whole deal, almost day by day. She patiently listens, grins, nods etc. After about the third time telling her about a funny incident, she quietly raises the appropriate number of fingers for the number of times she has heard the story.

After a few weeks of reminicing, I quiet down and only tell stories with those who were there on the hunt and we laugh and laugh. When it comes to remembering something special that happened in the past, the conversations usually starts or ends with "...wasn't that the year that 'so and so' shot that 28 incher...."

Yes Sir! This is my favorite time of year!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Never been hunting!!?? I'd be happy to take you.


That would be awesome! What all do you hunt for?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Never been hunting!!?? I'd be happy to take you.


+1


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I just liistened to the spiritual side of hunting program that someone posted earlier this week. The guest suggested that anyone who eats meat should kill an animal atleast once in their life. I think that might not be such a bad suggestion.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was actually waiting for a response from knolton. Since are bodies are hardwired for the hunt, my question is realisticaly how do you resist the call of the wild. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I was actually waiting for a response from knolton. Since are bodies are hardwired for the hunt, my question is realisticaly how do you resist the call of the wild. :roll:


My wife said she ran into you at the store, I'll give you a call tonight.

My addiction to hunting is what keeps me sane and able to deal with all the muck of the 'real world'. I shudder at the thought of having to go thru life w/o being able to hear the bugle of a bull elk, or see the glisten of an antler from a nice buck, or enjoy the smells of the wild outdoors. Hunting enables me to get in touch with nature and feel 'connected' to the cycle of life, I feel blessed and lucky with being able to spend hundreds of hours in the hills persuing wild game every year!

PRO


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

my question is realisticaly how do you resist the call of the wild. 


i know i am so darn cute and irresistable. its a curse what can i say. except get out and hunt as much as you can. *()* *()* *()* :mrgreen: *()* *()* *()*


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I justify not hunting by being too busy fishing. *-band-*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I justify not hunting by being too busy fishing. *-band-*


I do understand how all of you are so pasionate about hunting and how it makes you feel, I have the same love with fishing. I guess I do not hunt because my family never hunted and I was not exposed to it. I have been up camping and fishing during hunting season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I justify not hunting by being too busy fishing. *-band-*
> ...


I was pretty much in the same boat. Dusting ground squirrels off of old oak stumps with a 22 wasn't much of a hunt. Once I started though... its been a constantly growing passion with me... all the way up to the purchase of a bow and the excitement of getting a shot at my first elk in the wild. I would have a hard time beating the hunting rush with any of the fishing I've done.... 8)


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ok, I feel better.


I hope when you did that you made sure you licked it higher than the biggest dog in the neighborhood can pee. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I do hunt. I hunt beautiful animals that live in majestic lakes, rivers, ponds, streams, and reservoirs. Finding them can be difficult and getting them to my hand can be even more challenging once I know where they are. 

Once I have them, I have options, too. I can choose to eat them and provide nutrients to myself and my family, or I can choose to let them go.

I can see plenty of wildlife like deer, moose, elk, birds, and rodents in the meantime. I don't feel the need nor the desire to take their lives. Maybe someday that need will arise, but for now, fish seem to supplement very well what I don't buy at the store.

Getting out in nature is a spiritual experience whether you are pursuing game or not.

That is how I justify not hunting deer or elk or birds. I hunt fish. There's a similar thread in the fishing section called "fishing or hunting", I think.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hunting is my viagra, I get a woodie when I see geese cupped into decoys


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Hunting is my viagra, I get a woodie when I see geese cupped into decoys


This is why i dont hunt... :shock:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

On a serious note. I've struggled with this over 70 years. I hunt and fish a whole bunch, and only kill what I eat, still -------------. :? I have to admitt it's the stalk and kill that turns me on even though I supplement it with the excuses of hunting/fishing with my dog and seeing him happy, conservation views of game and fish management, enjoyment of the eatun, and what's the difference with this and buying murdered animals and fish for public consumption, etc., etc. I still enjoy the sport/taking of wild game and fish. It's my biggest love now. I do continue to have a conscious twing. I guess that's my problem, right? The're a lot of other problems in life and the world that should demand our attention before we worry about this, right? besides, what should we do, eat vegies?  
Leaky


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Hunting is my viagra, I get a woodie when I see geese cupped into decoys


And you're planning on going on a mission? :?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Hunting is my viagra, I get a woodie when I see geese cupped into decoys


Tru dat, The only thing better than hearing some honks close in on ya is hearing that bull elk scream from 100-50 then 20 yards closing fast. As a old guy once told me, "That will make it so hard the squirrels cant even scratch it" :lol:

I love everything about fishing, especially the friends you can have around while doing it. Im a fisherman 48 weeks out of the year, But those 4 weeks im a hunter are the best 4 weeks of the year for me.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

OK I was just sent this video in an email.. and I LOVE IT!!! it's called "Why do I hunt) 



 think it sums it up pretty good!!!


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never hunted and never will. I just don't see the thrill and excitement in it, all i see is the blood. Culling i understand, sports i don't.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it coyoteslayer?

never know


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

fatbass said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> > I've never hunted and never will. I just don't see the thrill and excitement in it, all i see is the blood. Culling i understand, sports i don't.
> ...


You arrogance and ignorance intrigues me as well as what any typical hunter would say. Everyone has an opinion to express freely, you don't have to agree on what i say but respect my right to say it. I'm so sorry :roll: if you get offended of what i have to say, but please dont take it up the.... . I have to many justifiable reasons not to hunt, and only a few to hunt. I dont care if you hunt, just remember this, were in the modern day of consumerism, your meat is handed to you on a plate. Were not cave men no more.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> just remember this, were in the modern day of consumerism, your meat is handed to you on a plate. Were not cave men no more.


Too bad too. People would respect their food more if they had to kill it and prepare it themselves. The ultimate hypocrite is the person that is against hunting but in favor of buying their meat wrapped in cellophane. If you don't hunt then you will never understand.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The thrill of the hunt is not always just to kill something. It's a great time with friends and family. The hunt season is like a family reunion for some. The reunion is always better with a little fresh meat on the table though.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

fatbass said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Do you know how to read? Please review the Thread title. I've joined this cause im interested in this subject 'backpacking' and anything nature related and i so happen to live in utah, love it or hate it im here to stay and voice my opinions,this is anything outdoor related , hit the back button and go to hunting forum jeez. Lol now food justify's whether or not your a human being to an extent? Were's the INTELLIGENCE!!?


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryfly said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> > just remember this, were in the modern day of consumerism, your meat is handed to you on a plate. Were not cave men no more.
> ...


I don't eat meat at all. Was my post misdirected?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Do you know how to read? Please review the Thread title. I've joined this cause im interested in this subject 'backpacking' and anything nature related and i so happen to live in utah, love it or hate it im here to stay and voice my opinions,this is anything outdoor related , hit the back button and go to hunting forum jeez. Lol now food justify's whether or not your a human being to an extent? Were's the INTELLIGENCE!!?


Great question!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh boy. This should get good.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Do you know how to read? Please review the Thread title. I've joined this cause im interested in this subject 'backpacking' and anything nature related and i so happen to live in utah, love it or hate it im here to stay and voice my opinions,this is anything outdoor related , hit the back button and go to hunting forum jeez. Lol now food justify's whether or not your a human being to an extent? Were's the INTELLIGENCE!!?


You sure know how to make an impression on your first day. :roll: In case you didn't notice this site is called utah*WILDLIFE*.net most of the people here hunt. Even the crazy leftist Obama voters.  Only a person of low intelligence would claim that killing your own food is not part of nature. Most of the hunters I know revere and understand nature much more than the average person.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Let the Flames Begin! -#&#*!- !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Let the Flames Begin! -#&#*!- !!


To be honest some times I wish there were more people like you spirtitualliftence. The archery hunt is getting to be as bad as Disney land.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad im not the only one with this kinds of problems. this season has not started yet and im all ready looking to next year hunts and planing.I got a problem big time. is it time yet ?Im all ready losing sleep.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> > Let the Flames Begin! -#&#*!- !!
> ...


That's a classic from a very non educated stupid anti hunter that knows it all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

This is gonna be very interesting regarding as almost everyone is a hunter here.  
Sence am su unedcated n' i cnt spil rite.

LOL  I'm glad i find humor in this. :wink:


----------

